# She just keeps getting BIGGER...



## Roll farms (Mar 4, 2011)

Poor Big Mama....

http://www.facebook.com/video/video...0&saved#!/video/video.php?v=10150152312815100

Pics in case you can't see the video

















She is due Sunday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 4, 2011)

Awww... she looks miserable.  They're looking lower than they were in the last pics, aren't they?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldn't walk to close to that - she looks like she could explode at any moment.  

Wouldn't want to get any of that on you!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

Goodness me!!  

Is she ever gonna pop?!



I think she is gonna have more kids than she can handle!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 4, 2011)

BTW, folks...that obnoxious MAAAAAH-er in the background....Is a Tog.
Not a peep can be heard from the "loud" Nubians...but that Tog NEVER SHUTS UP, lol.

She got big last time and only had 1 soooo....?

I'd be thrilled w/ multiples...but won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

I hope for her sake that it isn't a single... that would be one *BIG* kid!!

ETA:   I thought that was a guinea hen!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 4, 2011)

Her last one was 11.5 #.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 4, 2011)

One of my Nigis, Aspen, has that SAME belly =P  She was HUGE her first kidding with us, and had a normally sized single buck.  Then, we bred her...and for that breeding last year, the same size and triplet does...and again now, I THINK she's bred and due later this month...but she is so darned fat that I can't really tell if there's anything IN there...:/

Thinkin' blues for ya!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see how many are packed in there!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 4, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> One of my Nigis, Aspen, has that SAME belly =P  She was HUGE her first kidding with us, and had a normally sized single buck.  Then, we bred her...and for that breeding last year, the same size and triplet does...and again now, I THINK she's bred and due later this month...but she is so darned fat that I can't really tell if there's anything IN there...:/
> 
> Thinkin' blues for ya!


Normally sized, and drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 4, 2011)

n.smithurmond~ I keep meaning to mention that I think the goat in yoiur avatar pic is beautiful/handsome!


----------



## Mea (Mar 4, 2011)

I think that the kid in there is stretched out on the sofa playing video games !  

  Woww !!  she has my sympathy !!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 6, 2011)

Shouldn't be long now...I gave her a shot of Lutalyse today at noon. 

I'm really worried she'll have one huge one and need help, and I have to work all day Tuesday.  I don't like to induce.... but I know for sure she is on day 150 today.

She should kid by midnight tomorrow night.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, Livinwright!  That's our girl Gabby.

Good Luck, Roll!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 6, 2011)

Hoping for healthy kid*S*.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 6, 2011)

That's quite a belly, hope your kidding goes well and on your schedule so you don't miss it.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 6, 2011)

better get some good sleep in why you can, hope all goes well, i think maybe 3!!!


----------

